# Sick Betta



## fishyfan (Aug 10, 2006)

My betta, whom I've had for over a year and a half, has been laying at the bottom of the tank for 2 days now with very labored breathing. I isolated him to a five gallon tank, but he isn't perking up. His coloring appears pale, as he is normally brilliant red, but other than that he doesn't have anything visibly wrong with him. He also isn't eating, not even his favorite bloodworm dinner. Is this just nature taking its course or is there something I can do for him?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Fishyfan.
Sorry to hear about your fish's health condition.
What are your water stats in the 20 gallons and 5 gallons?
It will help us know what is happening with your betta.
Hope your fish will be able to recover.


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

(Message deleted by poster)


----------



## fishyfan (Aug 10, 2006)

My water stats in the 20 gallon are 0 nitrite 0 ammonia and it had about 20 nitrate before I did the water change. I always use stress coat with the water change. With the five gallon I put about half the water from the 20 gallon and half "fresh" water and used stress coat again...my poor fishy!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Nothing wrong with that. Your betta is dying due to old age as Eddie previously mentioned. You said you kept him for a year and a half already which is already very long for bettas to survive considering they are not hardy these days.
The only way is to end his misery by euthanization.
Sorry to hear about your betta's condition.


----------



## fishyfan (Aug 10, 2006)

Well now that he's isolated he ate dinner tonight...yay, but overall I can't say he's improved a lot. I think I'll give him a few days...I'm attached obviously...what is the best way to euthanize? I've read putting them in a cup /w baking soda or freezing them...if it comes to that any suggestions?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Here are some ways I know of besides what you mentioned: 
1. Place the fish in a cup of water and put the cup inside the freezer. The fish will slowly die.
2. Clove oil or alcohol. Place the fish inside a small container with either of the two substances.
3. Strike the fish on its spine(just above the head) with a sharp knife. You have to do it quickly to prevent struggles.(It also works on fish that are very large in size.)

I used the 2nd method before(using alcohol) and the fish didn't struggle.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

those methods seem cruel and heartless to me...isn't there a way that is painless? i mean, come on...cutting its back open with a knife?


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

those methods seem cruel and heartless to me...isn't there a way that is painless? i mean, come on...cutting its back open with a knife?


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

if you freeze him his heart rate would slowely drop and his body would slowely shut down.i dought it would be as painfull as it would humans


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm so sorry for you and your fish  There is nothing worse than having to watch something you love, die slowly. I have used the 'freezing' method before (but with goldfish). It is humane, because as the water temperature drops, the fish's metabolism slows down. He just goes to sleep. It's hard, I know, but better than watching him suffer. I have had one of my bettas for over 3 years now, and he's not eating much these days. I know he isn't going to last forever, and I am preparing myself for it.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

girlofgod said:


> those methods seem cruel and heartless to me...isn't there a way that is painless? i mean, come on...cutting its back open with a knife?


You have to do it in a quick manner to prevent struggling. The point here is to prevent the fish from agonizing/struggling as it feels the pain, not the cruelty. That will certainly end its misery pretty fast.

While it seems cruel, it's best to finish its misery off immediately. It's even more cruel if you just let it struggle.
But other methods are available so it's not necessary that you do the third method.


trreherd said:


> if you freeze him his heart rate would slowely drop and his body would slowely shut down.i dought it would be as painfull as it would humans


Shouldn't be too painful for the weak fish as it wil slowly be anesthesized first by the cold temp, until it becomes unconscious. And finally, it dies slowly.


----------

